# Treffen an der Dirtbike-Bahn an der Hessenschanze/Kassel. Einladung zum MITREDEN!



## Johansen (27. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

kurz zu mir: Meine Name ist Johannes, ich bin Biker und arbeite seit 6 Wochen bei der Kinder- und Jugendförderung beim Jugendamt der Stadt Kassel. Wie vielleicht einige von euch mitbekommen haben, bemüht sich das Jugendamt seit längerem die Dirtbike-Strecke an der Hessenschanze zu legalisieren. 

Aktuell gibt es wieder Bewegung in der Sache, leider nicht nur zum Positiven. Wie die Situation ist und wie es weitergehen könnte, wollen wir zusammen mit aktiven - vor allem jungen - DirtbikerInnen besprechen. Ziel ist:

Eine LEGALE Dirtbahn und ein Pumptrack in Kassel!

Kommt also am 

*Dienstag, 3. Mai um 17.30 Uhr* 

an die Dirtbike-Strecke an der Hessenschanze.


Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Prinzchen (30. April 2011)

Na dann gutes Gelingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _needles_ (3. Mai 2011)

das hört sich super an....
schaue auf jedenfall noch vorbei....


----------



## onkel_c (4. Mai 2011)

moin, moin,

wie war es denn, gibt es tendenzen?


----------

